# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Киноклубы при ДК

## Жлак

Лет 15 назад в нашем городке еще был шикарный кинотеатр, но по какой-то причине его закрыли, а сегодня он уже не подлежит даже ремонту. Для жителей нашего городка это невосполнимая потеря.  Мы, работники ДК приобрели огромный экран, профессиональный видеопроектор, вся мощнейшая акустика у нас имеется, хотим создать при ДК Киноклуб, но как его оформить, чтобы нам не запретили мы не знаем. Может быть кто-то уже сталкивался с этим, помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Tasha1979

Здравствуйте. Вам нужно заключить договор на поставку фильмов с киновидеопрокатом (или как там у вас называется официальный поставщик лицензионного видео в вашем регионе). Они вам будут поставлять лицензионное видео, за что вы будете им отчислять ооогромные проценты с выручки.

----------


## Жлак

Вы говорите немного не о том, мы хотим создать не кинотеатр, а Киноклуб- клуб, любителей кино, где будут демонстрироваться фильмы с обсуждением. Безусловно будут взносы на развитие этого клуба, но не как средство наживы. Тем не менее необходимо все это зарегистрировать: устав, проект, программа, членские карточки и т.д. Именно такого характера нам нужна помощь. Знаем, что "Единая Россия" запустила этот проект, но как его правильно оформить мы не знаем.Помогите, кто сталкивался с этой тематикой.

----------


## РАДОМИРА

Увы, даже если фильмы вы будете демонстрировать абсолютно бесплатно, вы все равно сталкнетесь с понятием "Авторское право" и действительно вы вправе будете показывать тлько лицензионное видео, все остальное карается по закону.

----------


## вокся

> мы хотим создать не кинотеатр, а Киноклуб- клуб, любителей кино, где будут демонстрироваться фильмы с обсуждением


Моя коллега с соседнего района в прошлом году писала грант на открытие киноклуба в своем городе. Грант был поддержан. Клуб работает регулярно. На сеанс приходит порядка 50 человек, затем идет обсуждение, какие-то викторины... Проблем с Авторским правом они как -то смогли избежать. 
На следующей неделе я буду на семинаре, где с ней увижусь. Очень-очень постараюсь не забыть спросить про возможности и проблемы киноклуба.

----------


## вокся

> На следующей неделе я буду на семинаре, где с ней увижусь. Очень-очень постараюсь не забыть спросить про возможности и проблемы киноклуба.


Была. Спросила.
Городской центр творчесва детей и юношества участвовал в конкурсе грантов Губернатора в сфере молодежной политики. Грант был поддержан в полном объеме. Приобретено оборудование, изготовлены рекламные баннеры. Киноклуб - это форма работы с населением по различным направлениям. Обязательное условие: камерность, бесплатное посещение сеанса и обсуждение увиденного со специалистами (психологи, врачи узких специальностей, сотрудники различных учреждений). Спросила про диски, которые они смотрят. Не обязательно лицензионные, ведь коммерческой выгоды в проекте нет. Киноклуб обязательно , как и любое творческое объединение или клуб по интересам, должен иметь план работы, цели, задачи и пр. 
Олеся организует сеансы 1 раз в неделю. Очень активно в эту работу включились школы, техникумы и колледжи. Это и понятно. Многие головняки по организации воспитательной работы сняты для педколлективов. Так же они организуют "совместные" сеансы. Например, просмотр "Весны на Заречной улице" молодежью и пенсионерами. Затем рассуждают не о социальных проблемах, а об истории, об эпохе, о принципах того времени... 
Ну, как-то так. Я и сама уже загорелась этой идеей. Благо все необходимое оборудование есть. :Yes4:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Я и сама уже загорелась этой идеей.


вот и я тоже))))

----------


## Наташкин

> Грант был поддержан в полном объеме.


Оксана, а у тебя есть возможность достать какие-то документы, нормативы.

Мы, тоже показываем мультики для детей бесплатно, проблем  пока  не было, но зверь. который РАО,  :Smile3: может подкрасться незаметно, и тогда штрафы обеспечены.

----------


## вокся

Я спишусь с Олесей.  Но она, прежде чем взятся за этот грант, много и долго консультировалась везде,  где могла. Ей директор краевого киноконцертного комплекса посоветовал не забивать голову проблемами с авторским правом в этом случае. "нет коммерческой выгоды" - его слова. Главное управление по образованию и делам молодежи администрации края поддержало идею киноклуба...
Но опять же повторюсь, ты для меня один-единственный известный человек, который как-то взаимодействует с РАО)))

----------


## Жлак

Это именно то, что нам нужно. Мы хотим открыть киноклуб без какой либо комерческой выгоды. Может вы спросите у своей знакомой необходимые документы и смогли бы мне их перенаправить, ну очень нужно.

----------


## VanDerMade

А у меня немного другая идея, как раз с "коммерческой выгодой" желательно бы применить....*частично*.... :Smile3: 

У меня есть личный (лишний) комплект спутникового оборудования, который хочу установить в ДК.
Несколько месяцев назад "мой хакер" перенастроил домашнюю тарелку, поставил на комп программу новую _(какой-то "шаринг", я в "софте" не сильна - для этого всегда есть верный друг и помощник, поэтому сама, во многое, даже не пытаюсь вникать)_ и теперь за символическую плату (50р в месяц) у меня идёт сотня каналов, включая платные и кодированные (все, которые на нужный градус настроены, на моей тарелке 2 транспордера  - на 75 и 90 градусов). 

*Коллеги, я открыла для себя столько интересного, полезного, познавательного, обучающего, что мне очень захотелось этим поделиться с другими людьми!*
Например, деткам можно приходить и смотреть канал Да Винчи Лёнинг - изучать в интересном формате историю и т.п. или в рамках работы Творческой студии смотреть программу "Умелые пальчики" (www.fingertipstv.com) и тут же мастерить разные поделки.

Вместе с каналом "ЖИВИ" (тоже есть в Инете - www.jv.ru) можно проводить разные занятия и тренировки. Всё чётко, пошагово, с разъяснениями и демонстрацией теле-тренеров. Чего там только нет! Фитнес, йога, танцевальная аэробика, танцы для детей, современные, латино, живота... для беременных какие-то упражнения... Много всего, по 2-3 раза в неделю, в определённые часы специальные занятия... Я ещё всё не пересмотрела, но некоторые танцевальные уроки регулярно записываю и учусь по ним сама, да вместе с маленькими девчонками пытаемся ставить танцы и подтанцовки, используя показанные движения и профессиональный сленг))).

Тот же КИНОКЛУБ можно проводить без проблем, имхо - за просмотр кинокартины "по телевизору" авторские отчисления вроде не требуются. 

Ещё есть куча тематических каналов, общие просмотры которых можно устраивать - кулинарные, спортивные, научные, рыбалка....много...на любой вкус.

Разумеется, большинство программ нужны/полезны для работы и будут демонстрироваться бесплатно.
 А вот, к примеру, за совместные и регулярные просмотры футбольных чемпионатов, в формате "спорт-бара" будут готовы заплатить многие. 
Или можно набрать группу "Танец живота" на платной основе  (этот пример для нашего села не актуален, а для кого-то, быть может, окажется эффективным)

Учитывая низкий материальный уровень местных жителей (на кружки не сдают, большинство мероприятий бесплатные, с дискотеки - сто рублей в неделю - нет молодёжи в селе), вероятно, смогу заработать такими дополнительными платными мероприятиями какие-то копейки для ДК.

В общем, примерно такая идея бродит в моей голове. Буду рада комментариям, советам, подсказкам. Сельсовет не может даже дать мне стремянку и перфоратор для монтирования тарелки, надо искать и договариваться самой.... :Blink:

----------


## Натник

когда то по областной программе нам установили спутниковую тарелку+проектор (экран должны были купить ОК), для того чтобы транслировать людям областные ТВ программы (не помню правда на каком канале), но потом все это отпало, а оборудование осталось..Проектор мы используем в своих мероприятиях, а вот тарелку нет...что я хочу сказать, чтобы показывать детям и взрослым  мультфильмы, фильмы, скачанные с просторов инета и брать за это даже символическую плату нам нельзя...было время нам Минкультуры области навязывали диски с фильмами по договору, фильмы конечно уже были не новинки, да и в договоре было прописано, что в случае потери или порчи диска, мы должны были заплатить приличную сумму...оно нам надо??? :Blink: короче этот вариант отпал...на тарелке остались несколько бесплатных каналов, кстати спортивные каналы платные, (о прямых трансляциях чемпионатов  за денюжку я тоже думала, меня смущает то, что у нас в селе нет участкового, а это возможны пьяные дебоши с битьем стекол, не хочу). Вот детские бесплатные образовательные, творческие каналы, я бы подключила, только вот не знаю как...надо будет узнать об этом, спасибо за идею!

----------

